# Venice-camping Fusina



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just for info

although it didn't show on their website camping Fusina Tourist village Venice does allow dogs. Just received an lovely E Mail from them

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Just received an lovely E Mail from them
> 
> Aldra


Not surprised...it's a very friendly and pleasant campsite. If you can go right to the end of the site and pitch on the edge of the lagoon- Venice in the background and all the boats from oil tankers and liners to fishing boats and yachts go right past your awning. Very convenient for the small ferry to Venice as well.

Enjoy your stay,

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> Just for info
> 
> although it didn't show on their website camping Fusina Tourist village Venice does allow dogs. Just received an lovely E Mail from them
> 
> Aldra


Hi, be warned camping Fusina can get very noisy until the early hours. They get many coach groups of young people. 8O 8O

If you are planning on visiting Venice you might like to try http://www.camping-miramare.it/index-gb.htm at Punta Sabbioni we have stayed there a few times and always had a warm welcome from the family. They do allow small dogs.  

Don


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Totally confirm Don Madge statement about miramare But ensure it is that one you stay on if going to Punta Sabbioni, we have been there numerous times and some of the sites leave a lot to be desired, they cram you in like sardines, once stayed up there and one day we woke up and there was a tent pitched under our awning, cannot remember site name but if we go there we always use Miramare now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But my dog isn't small :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------

